# Worm tunnel stick finished



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

After 1 coat boiled linseed oil and 4 coats polyurethane it’s finally finished.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It is a good looking stick Randy, unique .


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Looks great, Randy


----------

